#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Need IEC 60034

## hungbvva1

Hi, Friends



I need IEC 60034 for ugently case. Everyone has it, please kindly share me. Thanks a lot.See More: Need IEC 60034

----------


## Nabilia

There are a lot of parts to 60034
Here are all I have...

IEC 60034 Rotating Electrical Machines.zip
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hungbvva1

Thanks Nabilia! 

Do you have any IEC standard which related to Motor protection? Would you kindly share it if any?

----------


## mdm

Dear Nabilia,
Above link for IEC-60034 has been broken, i am unable to download.
Can you please upload it again ?
mdm

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Nabilia,
> Above link for IEC-60034 has been broken, i am unable to download.
> Can you please upload it again ?
> mdm



I just clicked it and it went to the page fine, try again or use a different browser.

----------


## tfvsc

Good morning,
Does any of you have IEC 60034-30? I couldnt find it in the package.
Thank you

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank.

----------


## manelinhof

Can you please upload it again ?

----------


## abes

Hello,

Anyone has parts 17 & 25? And 61800?
IEC/TS 60034-17 ed4.0
IEC/TS 60034-25 ed2.0


Thanks.

----------


## Zunaidur Rashid

Can you please upload it again. The link says " The file link that you requested is not valid. ".

----------


## IEC Central Office

It is not valid because IEC standards are not free publications. If you need them go to your boss and explain that such valuable document has to be purchased legally. It will allow new standards to be developped.

----------


## georgecis

Hi IEC people  :Smile: 

I just wanted to discuss with you a few points that are in the minds of many engineers :

1. First of all I want you to know that your work is considered and it's valued by most of the engineers out there.

2. The prices of the standards are in our opinion very high (especially in the countries that are under development) and in order to keep the standards database up to date it involves huge amounts of money (purchase price, manpower etc.) which in many cases, especially now with this economical crisis are not available to be spent. Take into consideration that it is not just IEC standards, there are ISO, EN, NFPA, ASME, national standards etc. that are mandatory partially in all countries.

3. My biggest issue it's with the revision of the standards. In most cases lately (not only IEC I am referring here) I see a commercial trend of the Standards Institutes, involving revisions of standards at very short intervals, sometimes 1...3 years, in order in my opinion in many cases just to keep the sales up. It would be an elegant solution from my point of view to set a minimum time period between revisions (lets say 5 years) in which any revision necessary it's distributed for free to the original purchasers (free download from the websites for example).

4. Since the Standards are mandatory, it would be a good idea if the local Governments (or even EU for example) would support at least a part of the costs involved in the "production" of the standards. I don't see why the Client (the one that supports all the costs eventually) would have to pay for some standards that the Government says it's mandatory for him to follow if he wants to build something. For example comparative with the Handbooks, which are not mandatory, but only have the value of supplementary information and clarity etc. , there I don't see a problem with the prices being so high if the writer choose to, because it will be regulated by the market (value/cost ratio - which ultimately dictates the "success" of a handbook).

5. If at least some of these issues are not approached by Standardization Institutes like you and others, I don't see how the "standards sharing over the Internet" problem will be resolved. You may even get laws to close sites like this, or even to put people in prison / pay huge fines due to copyrights laws infringement, but the documents will continue to be shared in one way or another.

6. I don't speak in the name of any company, these are just thoughts / ideas that me and many others that I know shares.

Best regards.

----------


## br1x

I completely agree with georgecis.
Dear IEC Central Office, please help us that we have no money and are poorly paid when we work.


thanksSee More: Need IEC 60034

----------


## IEC Central Office

Hello Georgecis, 

Thank you for your suggestions.

You have raised many questions and I want to comment on each of them.

I can understand that the price of standards seems very high if you had to purchase them for yourself. However, standards are usually paid by a company. If you explain to your superior (or whoever is in charge of purchasing) that you were not able to do your work unless you were provided with the standards they might be willing to pay for them more often than not. 

You see, you should not forget to look at it from both sides. Being able to produce according to standards is not just a cost factor, but it will help your company to make profit. If your company even needs many national standards then I guess you are also planning to sell your products in these countries and make profit there, otherwise you could focus on fewer standards. 

If your company needs to keep a huge standards database up to date please note that we, the IEC, offer subscriptions that have several advantages. Not only will the price be reduced substantially, but it will also make ordering and up-keeping extremely easy to handle, because we do everything for you. This means the end user can log into our library server which is maintained and updated automatically by the IEC. That said, this option is only available if you really need loads of standards on a regular basis over a minimum of three years. Other standardization organizations may have similar offers, although I do not have the details on that. 

Please note that you could contact your local National Committee to inquire if they have a library freely accessible allowing you to consult IEC publications.

The economic crisis is a reality and it does not make things easier at all, no question. And this is the case not only for companies, but also for standardization organizations. The standardization process has to be funded. 

Unfortunately making standards for free is not sustainable.

A quick note on how international standardization is financed:

ISO and IEC are financed by the membership fees of their national members, weighted in accordance with a number of economic and performance criteria, and by the revenue from the sales of standards and the exploitation of the copyright in standards. 

If customers would stop their financial contribution, then
-	Experts would have to carry the complete cost to produce International Standards, which is unrealistic.
-	We would not afford to update IEC standards any more. This would be against your very own interest, because you need accurate standards the most. 

Keep in mind that the IEC has to maintain physical and online infrastructures, and to manage the drafting and approval processes for its International Standards by the 10 000+ volunteer experts. 

Its mainly the private companies that fund standardization in order to be able to sell their own products to make profit. 

ISO and IEC want to avoid the dominance or dependence on public or governmental funding in order to stay independent.

I guess that you are aware that no IEC standard is mandatory, they become mandatory only after they are adopted into national or regional standards.

Many standards become mandatory in order to protect end users from dangerous products (see security standards), and not to punish producers.

You get something (the standard), maybe it does not pay off immediately or directly (you need to learn how to apply it first), but you expect that it will pay off in the long run (when you sell the product for profit), otherwise you would not look into the standards. So if you get something, you should give something in return. Its a mindset.

IEC publications are published in varying intervals. Some are updated frequently, as you noted, some are note. This is always driven by technical developments, not to keep sales up. For example, IEC 60028 was published in 1925 and is still valid  :Wink: . 

The number of updates depends on the technology and changes in development, it is not pushed by sales.

Making updates free for 5 years you mean a long lasting flat rate, right? We do in fact offer subscriptions which include updates, but as mentioned before, this is for heavy users with high budgets only. For the majority of regular users we also offer customized thematic collections.

Thanks again for sharing your thoughts and your interest in international standards. 

Hopefully my feedback is of help to you. 

Best regards

----------


## georgecis

....

----------


## sambun

Dear Nabilia,
Could you please upload IEC 60034 part 2 & 3? I had obsolete editions (1972) and have troubles.
Thank you for your help.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Emplok-en saiki cepet, ojo sampe telat, soal-e IEC iso muring2:
AS / BS EN / IEC 60034 - Rotating Electrical Machines.rar 107.466 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Consist of :
IEC Pub 34-12 - Starting perfor. of ind.motors up to 660 V 1980
IEC 60034-26-2002 Effects of unbalanced voltages on the performance of three-phase induction motors
IEC 60034-23-2003 Specification for the refurbishing of rotating electrical machines
IEC 60034-22-1997 A.C. generators for reciprocating internal combustion (RIC) A.C. generators for reciprocating internal combustion (RIC)
IEC 60034-20-1-2002 Rotating electrical machines Control motors Stepping motors
IEC 60034-19 1996 Specific test methods for d.c. machine on conventional and rectifier-fed supplies
IEC 60034-18-41-2006 Qualification and Type Test for Type I electrical insulation system used in
IEC 60034-18-31 1996  Functional evaluation of insulation systems  Section 31 Test procedures for wire-wound winThermal evaluation and classification
IEC 60034-18-22 2000 Functional evaluation of insulation systems  Section 22 Test procedures for wire-wound wClassification of changes and insulation
IEC 60034-18-21 1996 Functional evaluation of insulation systems  Section 21 Test procedures for wire-wound windings  Thermal evaluation and classif
IEC 60034-18-1 1996 Functional evaluation of insulation systems  Section 1 General guidelines
IEC 60034-16-1 1991 Excitation systems for synchronous machines Chapter 1  Definitions
IEC 60034-15 1995 Impulse voltage withstand levels of rotating a.c. machines with form-wound stator coils
IEC 60034-14 2003 Mechanical vibration of certain machines with shaft heights 56 mm and higher
IEC 60034-12 2002 Starting performance of single-speed three-phase cage induction motors
IEC 60034-11 2004 Thermal protection
IEC 60034-9 2003 Noise Limits
IEC 60034-8 2002 Terminal markings and direction of rotation
IEC 60034-7 2001 Classification of types of construction, mounting arrangements and terminal box position (IM Code
IEC 60034-6 1991 Methods of cooling (IC Code)
IEC 60034-5 2000 Degrees of protection (IP Code)  Classification
IEC 60034-4-2008-Methods for determining synchronous machine quantities from tests
IEC 60034-3  2005 Specific requirements for cylindrical rotor synchronous machines
IEC 60034-2-2007 Standard methods for determining losses and efficiency from tests(excluding_machines)
IEC 60034-2-1-2007 Standard methods for determining losses and efficiency from tests
IEC 60034-1-2010 Rating and performance
IEC 34-1 -  Rating & Performance 1996
BS IEC TS 60034-20-1-2002 Rotating electrical machines Control motors Stepping motors
BS EN 60034-30-2009  Efficiency classes of single speed, three-phase, cage-induction motors (IE-code)
BS EN 60034-18-31-1994 Test procedures for form-wound windings  machines up to and including 50 MVA and 15 kV
BS EN 60034-18-22-2001  Test procedures for wire-wound windings - Classification of changes and insulation
BS EN 60034-18-21-1994 Test procedures for wire-wound windings - Thermal evaluation and classification
BS EN 60034-18-1-1994  Functional evaluation of insulation systems - General guidelines
BS EN 60034-16-1-1996  Excitation systems for synchronous machines  Chapter 1 Definitions
BS EN 60034-15-1996 Impulse voltage withstand levels of rotating a.c. machines with form-wound stator coils
BS EN 60034-9-1998 Part 9 Noise limits
BS EN 60034-7-1993  Classification of types of constructions and mounting arrangements (IM Code)
BS EN 60034-6-1994  Methods of cooling (IC Code)
BS EN 60034-5-2001  - Degrees of protection provided by the integral design of rotating electrical machines (IP code)  Classification
BS EN 60034-4-1995  Methods for determining synchronous machine quantities from tests
BS EN 60034-3-1996 Specific Requirements for turbine-type Synchronous Machines
BS EN 60034-2-1999 Methods for determining losses and efficiency of rotating electrical machinery from tests (excluding machines for traction vehicles)
BS EN 60034-1-2004  Rating and performance
AS 60034.26-2009 Rotating electrical machines Part 26 Effects of unbalanced voltages on the performance of three-phase induction motors
AS 60034.17-2009 Rotating electrical machines Part 17 Cage induction motors when fed from convertersApplication guide
AS 60034.12-2009 Rotating electrical machines Part 12 Starting performance of singlespeed three-phase cage induction motors
AS 60034.11-2009 Rotating electrical machines Part 11 Thermal protection
AS 60034.9-2009 Rotating electrical machines Part 9 Noise limits
AS 60034.8-2009 Rotating electrical machines Part 8 Terminal markings and direction of rotation
AS 60034.7-2009 Rotating electrical machines Part 7 Classification of types of construction, mounting arrangements and terminal box position (IM Code)
AS 60034.5-2009 Rotating electrical machines Part 5 Degrees of protection provided by the integral design of rotating electrical machines (IP Code) Classification
AS 60034.1-2009 Rotating electrical machines Part 1 Rating and performance (IEC 60034-1, Ed. 11(2004) MOD)

----------


## sambun

Dear  Achmad N.E.
Thank you so much.

----------


## lotustree75

this is great! i need the titled IEC standard. thanks for sharing!

----------


## ongkek

MAtur Nuwun Mas....

Ijin Sedot........

----------


## ranujanuar

matur suhun mass

----------


## Krivitski

Could anybody upload the latest version of IEC 60034:

IEC 60034-18-21-2012, IEC 60034-18-31-2012, IEC/TS 60034-18-33-2010, IEC 60034-18-34-2012, IEC/TS 60034-18-42-2008, IEC/TS 60034-24-2009,  IEC/TS 60034-25-2007, IEC 60034-28-2012 and IEC/TS 60034-31-2010?
Thank you in advance

----------


## peradetlic2

Can anybody share or post the IEC 60034-3 as I can see on the internet the latest version is from 2008, also I would need a IEC 60842 from 1988. I hope that someone has these standards I really need them. thanks in advance

----------


## peradetlic2

can someone post this standards again please. thanks...

----------


## Marty Thompson

IEC 60034-3-2005 Rotating electrical machines  Part 3 Specific requirements for cylindrical rotor synchronous machines

See More: Need IEC 60034

----------


## Ammar_khalid

Can you re-post the link please.

----------


## kurnia_te

please re-upload.

----------


## nautel

Dear Mr. Achmad Nur Eddin,

This link is not working up to now **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Please help to share.
Thank you so much

----------


## mkg1987

Link is not working...  :Frown:

----------


## Peejay

Please share us again, your link is not working anymore. Thanks.

----------


## Hoc

60034-3 2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

